# King Diablo Benton



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

"Diablo," belongs to my parents. He is by far the biggest American bulldog
that * I* have ever seen before, my parent's claim that Diablo
has nothing *still* on his sire though, he may as well have been a horse!
Diablo is easily over 100 pounds,mostly pure beefy muscle, I wish I knew 
his exact height because he is pretty darn tall! I hope to get some
conformation pictures of him soon! He really is a pretty boy, my parent's
have to keep him on a chain (not all the time, but when he is off he is supervised) 
due to the snotty neighbor that hates bulldogs and carries
a stick and pepper spray with her to go check her mail, but 
he wouldn't even hurt a fly, he loves everyone, but they got
tired of hearing her complain. :banghead:

He is brindle in color.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He looks lovely MM. We have a bull mastiff who comes to stay with us "Boris" who looks very similar colour wise but doesn't have so much white on his chest and he is a big softy too although to look at you wouldn't take any chances with him :biggrin:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you, If Diablo wasn't my parent's dog I don't think I would
even get out of the care upon pulling up to their house when he is
off the chain, he comes prowling up all dominant looking and alert,
it's scary, LOL! But he wouldn't hurt anyone for the world.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's a cute one!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks, I just love his cute floppy jaws!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

When they first dropped him off as they were leaving they said ohh yeah he can be kinda funny with people he doesn't know  He growled at my OH through the kennel door but we had to get in there so we just let him out into the yard and then let him come to us of his own accord and once he trusted us he was as good as gold - even jumps up on me now which is quite something as he is larger than me and probably as heavy :rofl:


----------

